# double folic acid with twins??



## fabulous (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi, I am 8wks pregnant with twins, someone told me i should be taking a double dose of folic acid a day...is this true? as i have been taking one 400mg tablet a day so far...i hope   i havnt put my babies at risk of defects etc..


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

the normal dose is fine hun

Take care x


----------

